# Hello world



## BillW (31/12/14)

On the 29/12/2014 at 00:21 we were graced with her presence 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (31/12/14)

Congrats @BillW !! She's very cute. You going to need a shotgun when she gets to 16yo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/14)

Congrats @BillW!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (31/12/14)

Congrats @BillW she is so oulik

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (31/12/14)

Many congratulations @BillW

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/12/14)

She is beautiful. Congrats @BillW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (31/12/14)

Congrats! wow

Reactions: Like 1


----------

